# How to make a latte - NOT



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All they need is the jar .......


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It looks like we were all wrong! Anthorn was right all along! There's even some Latte art at the end that can rival my own!

Anyone want to swap my Rocket and SJ for one of those electric whisk things? ( I'm good for the Bialeti)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Boots - can you recommend some pre-ground?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Epic find!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> Boots - can you recommend some pre-ground?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I usually get pre-ground cup of excellence.

If you are going to waste, may as well waste well.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> All they need is the jar .......


When that first dollop of foam falls into the cup I wretched a little bit.

It just kind of looked like milk scum.

I'm sure it wasn't though....There's nothing worse that a milk drink with a skin.....Horlicks for example....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just watched the video, jeez" how do you like your milk 1 lump or 2."

When the milk is being "foamed" it looks like washing up water being used to clean a rather messy pan.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

every single thing he does is wrong, he doesnt even pour the 'milk' well!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hah brilliant. Somehow he makes milk turn into egg-whites


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

just watched it again- still as funny as the first time!


----------



## Elli Dobson (Nov 25, 2013)

Haha brilliant video!


----------

